# Change of responsibility gifts for 1SGs



## kazuma78 (Jan 7, 2016)

I also made these 2 plaques for leadership from my old company before I left. One was for my old 1SG (Feldt) who left when I was there and another one was for his replacement (Moore) who came after I left the company (the commander just asked if I could make it). Again I forgot to take a picture with the items on the plaque. The mesquite came from @Tony I believe. It had a double barrel shotgun mounted on it before it was given. I put Keyholes in the back to mount it, which was a pain to make level since it's not even close to a rectangle with the live edge and all. But I wanted it solid since there's now a shotgun hanging on the arms. I also put leather in the arms to keep the wood from harming the bluing on the shotgun. Finished with danish oil.

The other one is made from a solid piece of red oak that's about 14.5 inches wide. It was tough to make too because of all the angles and I didn't want it to look wierd and wonky. When complete it had a bayonet mounted on it just like the infantry follow me patch. The commander wanted that since that 1SG was CAV, that way he always has to hang something infantry on his wall. Haha I did the burning of the lettering on it myself. One of the pictures is when I had stenciled the letters on it and set the bayonet on it just to give you an idea of what the bayonet looked like. Also with Keyholes in the back and finished with danish oil. Driving the holding tacks into it was tough, that red oak is really darn hard. Also had small leather strips on it like the plaque in my other thread to make sure it stayed on. I don't have a picture of what it looked like once I put the metal plaque on it with his name but it was pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2016)

Really nice work, especially like the shotgun mini-slab! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2016)

Super cool Josh! I remember sending that mesquite to you, incredible job! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

